# Merry Xmas Everyone



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/c7oazaz

Pete & Sylvi


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Same to you and all others on the forum

Anders & Yuliya


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

IF YOU SEE A FAT MAN ... 


Who's jolly and cute,

Wearing a beard and

a red flannel suit,

And if he is chuckling

and laughing away,

While flying around

in a miniature sleigh,

With eight tiny reindeer

to pull him along, 





Then let's face it...


Your eggnog's too strong!





Merry Christmas and

a Happy 2O13



=


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Nadelik Lowen ha Blydhen Nowydh Da.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

virgil said:


> Nadelik Lowen ha Blydhen Nowydh Da.


Well that baffled Google Translate!!!




Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Does Google translate even do Cornish?


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Well that baffled Google Translate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, well ... you should have Binged it: 

cornish language - Kernewek - Christmas Phrases


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

A brilliant Christmas to all on the forum. Those who know us well will understand that this has been a fairly traumatic week for us, but Ann is well on the way to a full recovery and we look forward to Christmas - and the years to come in Cyprus. After all the excitement and fear of the last seven days, there is nowhere else in the world we would rather be. We hope and pray 2013 will be as marvellous and fulfilling as we have found 2012.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> A brilliant Christmas to all on the forum. Those who know us well will understand that this has been a fairly traumatic week for us, but Ann is well on the way to a full recovery and we look forward to Christmas - and the years to come in Cyprus. After all the excitement and fear of the last seven days, there is nowhere else in the world we would rather be. We hope and pray 2013 will be as marvellous and fulfilling as we have found 2012.


All the best to you and Ann and wishes of a healthy and prosperous 2013 from us that soon come after


Anders & Yuliya

God Jul & Gott Nytt År

Счастливого Рождества и Нового Года!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh dear I'm sorry to hear that Ann hasn't been well  but pleased to know she is on the road to recovery:clap2:

Have a great Christmas, Dennis and I look forward to seeing you both again in the New Year.

Veronica


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

*Merry Christmas*

Merry Christmas and all the best for 2013, we fully intend to enjoy our celebrations as it may well be our last Christmas in the UK for a while. Having said that, I am working xmas eve, boxing day and a night shift new years eve  ahh well, someone has to keep the wheels of the NHS turning and I am off Christmas day :clap2:


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Nadolig Llawen, Blwyddyn Newydda dda 2013! 

Pat and Dave


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I suppose we'll see you all at Pete's for Sylvie's annual Christmas Day swim


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

And don't forgot to bring your swimming costumes ... it's not meant to be a voyeurs' outing


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

And a Merry Christmas and a Happy New year from the two of us to all on the forum.


----------

